# SPS - Softwareentwickler (m/w) ab sofort gesucht



## marc-systems (10 Februar 2014)

MARC Systems GmbH in Bremen sucht ab sofort mehrere:

*SPS - Softwareentwickler (m/w)*

*Aufgaben*


Erstellung der Systemkonzepte für SPS Anlagen 
Neuentwicklung und Überarbeitung von SPS-Programmen 
Anpassung und Neudesign der Visualisierung 
Inbetriebnahme von Anlagen und Maschinen 
*
Anforderungen*


Kenntnisse in SPS Programmierung (ST) Codesys, Siemens S7, Beckhoff TwinCat 
Kenntnisse in C/C++ wünschenswert 
Kenntnisse von Matlab wünschenswert 
Gute Englischkenntnisse 
Teamfähigkeit 
Reisebereitschaft 
*
Was Sie bei uns erhalten*


Interessante und langfristige Aufgaben im Bereich der erneuerbaren Energien 
Große Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten bis zur Leitung des SPS Bereichs der Firma 
Selbständige Leitung der Entwicklungsprojekte 
Direkte Zusammenarbeit mit den Kunden 
Ein ausgeglichenes Arbeits- und Betriebsklima 
Attraktives Gehalt 

Wir suchen sowohl erfahrene SPS Entwickler wie auch Uni- und FH-Absolventen die Ihren Einstieg ins Berufsleben suchen. Senden Sie Ihre aussagekräftige Bewerbung noch heute an z.marciniak@marc-systems.de!

MARC Systems GmbH
Multiple Application Replication and Communication
Otto-Lilienthal-Str. 6
28199 Bremen


----------

